# Sticky  Get the new recalls?



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

I received a letter from Nissan that there is a recall on the Maximas but, since I live in the "South" it will not effect my car. It is for corrosion of the rear sub-frame. The recall is for states that use salt on the roads during winter. It is rusting the bushings.

Also, I heard that there is a recall on some Maxima's driver seats. Something to do with the wiring that is pinching together under the seat on the power seats and it causing fires! Talk about a hot seat! I called Nissan and my 04 was not one of them. You may want to check on this.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up! I'm going to stick this thread for a while so others can see it.


----------



## ajames927 (Feb 17, 2006)

The recall is for the power lumbar mechanism. New switch/harness and new clips to reroute it. The subframe/bushings recall applies to both Altimas and Maximas. We got the first batch of bushings in (about 16-20) that lasted about a day and a half. Now we can't get any more because the new ones may be bad. However, the recall cards, etc., have been mailed, and there's nothing we can do about it. The lumbar recall was similar. We couldn't stock parts, so they had to be ordered by the vin when each car came in. Hurts CSI because one of the questions is "Did you have to return to the dealership for the repair?" and the answer will be "Yes." That lasted about a month and now we stock the switches.


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

*Recalls*



Luvmy04Maxie said:


> I received a letter from Nissan that there is a recall on the Maximas but, since I live in the "South" it will not effect my car. It is for corrosion of the rear sub-frame. The recall is for states that use salt on the roads during winter. It is rusting the bushings.
> 
> Also, I heard that there is a recall on some Maxima's driver seats. Something to do with the wiring that is pinching together under the seat on the power seats and it causing fires! Talk about a hot seat! I called Nissan and my 04 was not one of them. You may want to check on this.



Well, when I wrote this I called Nissan about my 04 Maxima to see if my seat was one of the recalls. The reply I got was no. Well, three weeks ago I received the recall about my seat in the mail! I did have the problem after all. It only took about 30 minutes to fix it. But, I wish Nissan told me up front that my car was one of them months ago!!


----------



## Madxtreme01 (Jun 3, 2006)

the recalls are all bull, i have yet to see a vehicle with problems that the cars are being recalled for and i see tons of them per day, not even the slightest bit of corrosion on the subframe or damaged wiring


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Madxtreme01 said:


> the recalls are all bull, i have yet to see a vehicle with problems that the cars are being recalled for and i see tons of them per day, not even the slightest bit of corrosion on the subframe or damaged wiring


At the dealership I work at, we have seen 3 subframes "cracked". They don't happen to all of them(Maximas or Altimas) but they are out there.


----------



## deraudikonig (Apr 27, 2013)

Does anyone know of any recalls with the steering column wiring? I've got an 05 maxima and the wipers and headlights will not work, I've tested everything, the problem head to be in the column itself


----------

